# 철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다



## El sol y la luna

안녕하세요? 

한국인 원어민 화자 여러분께 질문 드리고 싶습니다. 다음 문장 "철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"가 정문이라 생각하시는지 비문이라 생각되는지 궁금합니다.


----------



## HNSHY

네. 
영희에게 선물을 주었다. 
또는 영희를 선물로 주었다. 
가 되어야 맞는 문장입니다.


----------



## El sol y la luna

다른 분들 중 "철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"가 다른 의미로 해석되거나 옳은 문장이라 여기시는 분 있으실까요?


----------



## kini08

철수는 영희에게 선물을 주었다 or 영희는 철수에게 선물을 받았다 is correct


----------



## qpqpqp

"철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"
비문이라 생각됩니다.
다음과 같은 문장이 바르다고 보여집니다.

1. 철수는 영희'*에게*' 선물을 주었다.
철수: 선물을 건네는 사람
영희: 선물을 받는 사람
선물: 수여(授与) 행위에 의해, 철수로부터 영희에게 이동되는 대상

HNSHY님이 언급하신 다음 문장은 문법상으로는 문제 없어 보이나, 문맥에 따라 어색할 수 있습니다.


HNSHY said:


> 또는 영희를 선물로 주었다.
> 가 되어야 맞는 문장입니다.


2. 철수는 영희를 선물'*로*' 주었다.
철수: 선물을 건네는 사람
영희: 수여 행위에 의해, 철수로부터 누군가에게 이동되는 대상
선물: '영희'의 정의(定義).
즉, '철수'는 '영희'를 선물로서('Yeonghee' as a present) 누군가에게 주었다는 문장이 됩니다.
그리고 이 문장에서는 누구에게 주는지에 관해서는 적혀 있지 않습니다.
Cheol-su gave Yeonghee, who is regarded as a present, to someone who we don't know.


----------



## seedless_Avocado_

El sol y la luna said:


> 다른 분들 중 "철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"가 다른 의미로 해석되거나 옳은 문장이라 여기시는 분 있으실까요?


다른 분들이 말씀하신 것처럼 "철수는 영희에게 선물을 주었다"만 사용 가능해보입니다.


----------



## El sol y la luna

qpqpqp said:


> "철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"
> 비문이라 생각됩니다.
> 다음과 같은 문장이 바르다고 보여집니다.
> 
> 1. 철수는 영희'*에게*' 선물을 주었다.
> 철수: 선물을 건네는 사람
> 영희: 선물을 받는 사람
> 선물: 수여(授与) 행위에 의해, 철수로부터 영희에게 이동되는 대상
> 
> HNSHY님이 언급하신 다음 문장은 문법상으로는 문제 없어 보이나, 문맥에 따라 어색할 수 있습니다.
> 
> 2. 철수는 영희를 선물'*로*' 주었다.
> 철수: 선물을 건네는 사람
> 영희: 수여 행위에 의해, 철수로부터 누군가에게 이동되는 대상
> 선물: '영희'의 정의(定義).
> 즉, '철수'는 '영희'를 선물로서('Yeonghee' as a present) 누군가에게 주었다는 문장이 됩니다.
> 그리고 이 문장에서는 누구에게 주는지에 관해서는 적혀 있지 않습니다.
> Cheol-su gave Yeonghee, who is regarded as a present, to someone who we don't know.


우와 굉장히 흥미로운 답변이네요! 그럼 작성자님, "철수는 아이를 책을 읽어 주었다"는 문장은 어떻게 해석 가능하실까요?



seedless_Avocado_ said:


> 다른 분들이 말씀하신 것처럼 "철수는 영희에게 선물을 주었다"만 사용 가능해보입니다.


명확한 답변 감사합니다~


----------



## Heliotrof

both "를" and "을" are an indicator for object in sentence.
So, it is very awkward to use two objects in one sentence.


----------



## El sol y la luna

Heliotrof said:


> both "를" and "을" are an indicator for object in sentence.
> So, it is very awkward to use two objects in one sentence.


Alright. Thanks for sharing. ^^


----------



## CharlesLee

El sol y la luna said:


> 우와 굉장히 흥미로운 답변이네요! 그럼 작성자님, "철수는 아이를 책을 읽어 주었다"는 문장은 어떻게 해석 가능하실까요?
> 
> 
> 명확한 답변 감사합니다~


 "철수는 아이를 책을 읽어 주었다"는 잘못된 문장이고, "철수는 아이에게 책을 읽어 주었다". 가 맞는 문장입니다.


----------



## blackhill

El sol y la luna said:


> 다른 분들 중 "철수는 영희를 선물을 주었다"가 다른 의미로 해석되거나 옳은 문장이라 여기시는 분 있으실까요?


It means that 철수 gave 영희 as a gift. 
It's grammatically correct but it doesn't make sense as nobody gives a person to someone as a gift.


----------

